#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Boy friend just died

## brisie

A platonic girl friend of mine has been going out with this bloke for 4 years they never married and he has no family back home.
He has just died I don't know the full story yet but she has had to go to the embassy for some reason 2 hours after his death.

There is nothing in her name but evidence of a long term relationship I think she's fucked but is there anything that would help her so she gets a say in anything before the embassy take over.

----------


## Kwang

This is off Stickman weekly




> Question 2:  I have a Thai lady friend - not my girlfriend - who lived with an English citizen for over a year in Thailand during 2008 - 2009.  He died after 5 months hospitalisation during which time she never left him, staying in the hospital by his side.  At the time he met her she was working in real estate, and still does.  The hospital bill was 5.5 million and paid directly from his family in the UK to the hospital.  The day he went to hospital he made provision for his girlfriend to support her in case he died as he had a serious condition.  She could easily prove that she lived with him as his common law wife.  He owns 3 properties in Thailand - 2 condos in Pattaya and a house in Koh Samui.  They did not live in either of the apartments but in a smaller rented unit.  The house in Koh Samui is occupied by a previous girlfriend of his.  He also owns property in the UK.  He had a will in the UK made many years ago before he met his girlfriend in which he left his estate to his son.  He did not have a Thai will.  My questions are:
> 
> 1.  Does his girlfriend have any claim on his estate in Thailand or the UK?
> 2.  Can she lodge a valid claim against his estate in the UK (which I suppose would have to include his Thai assets).  I ask this on the assumption that she might qualify as his common law or de facto wife in the UK, if not in Thailand.
> 
> Sunbelt responds:  The principle of a common law or de facto marriage is not 'officially' recognised under Thai law.  Only registered marriages entered into the marriage register (section 1457) are recognised as legal and valid marriages in Thailand and create the rights, duties and responsibilities of husband and wife under Thai family law.  However, what his girlfriend would most likely rely on is Thailand's cohabitation laws that state that in the case where two people (irrespective of whether they are married or not) live with each other and make a living in support of each other then any property owned during this period may be divided 50 : 50 between the two parties.  Therefore if he had purchased the condo while they were living together, once they split up the girlfriend could apply to the courts for a division of common property.  From the Common Law, section 1356 to 1366, she would then have to show proof and evidence of their relationship: 
> 1.  Evidence about the relationship that shows it was like a marriage i.e. photos, or other evidence that can prove they had a relationship similar to a marital relationship. 
> 2.  All evidence of any property acquired during the period of the relationship. 
> 3.  Evidence of an agreement to sell or buy property together.  Including the payment, slip, bill, transfer records and bank account details.
> At the end of the day though she will fail in her claim to his estate as this cohabitation law only comes into play if the couple separates, not when one party is deceased.  In such as case his estate will go to the beneficiaries in his will.

----------


## brisie

Thanks 
This bloke is from Sweden or Switzerland he was 6 months on and off in Thailand but never bought any property in LOS as they where always on the move.
Basically she is left holding his O/S bank accounts in his name only, but she knows all the details, today they just had a 35000 bill but they can only draw 20000. If he's dead and she draws money that could constitute Freud.

I'm with her sister thats how I fit in but I never met him.

I've said find a mouth piece/lawyer but the chances of getting a monkey in a suit would be quite high I would imagine.

----------


## Neo

Just send money. 

Certainly beats the sick buffalo tale.

----------


## brisie

I forgot to add a important part he died in hospital thats what the bill was for yesterday so there is no funny business. Cigarettes cut his life very short mid 50's poor bloke.

----------


## aging one

I hate to say it but unless he has provided for her in a will she is well screwed. But if she knows his ATM code I do think she can take the money out and pay the hospital bill with that money.  But after that I dont have a clue. Sad.

----------


## S Landreth

Be careful about withdrawing any money from his account and her name not on it (that account) after his death.

Remember, she didnt get the hospital bill,.he did and hes dead.

----------


## aging one

But seth thats the gray line I see here. Ask an administrator of the hospital to go with her and make sure there are cc cameras, and take out that amount. Have the guy verify it, then figure out what to do.  I do believe over death their is that gray area, perhaps even into some sort of burial. 

Hell they go to their friends friends, sisters friend, funeral.

----------


## brisie

Bit of a update she wasn't at the embassy but with the hospital taking details about how long they had been together. 
The time taken before he got to hospitalization state and what she has done for him prior to all this to help him. So it looks like they are trying to bat for her to get a fair say.

----------


## DrAndy

> This bloke is from Sweden or Switzerland


I suppose that is close enough, but they do have different embassies




> If he's dead and she draws money that could constitute Freud.


only if she slips up

----------


## aging one

is the pun intended from the op or from andy? tis a good one.  Or is it a pun?  last post of the night. sleep well.

----------


## roger77

> Originally Posted by brisie
> 
> This bloke is from Sweden or Switzerland
> 
> 
> I suppose that is close enough, but they do have different embassies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat a Freudian slip ??

----------


## DrAndy

well done

----------


## Cujo

If he's got no family back home who's going to report money missing from his account or report fraud?
I'd say the money's hers anyway.

----------


## Bettyboo

Don't take money from the bank when somebody is dead: 1) it's illegal; 2) the bank will be wanting to steal that money.

----------


## Cujo

> Don't take money from the bank when somebody is dead: 1) it's illegal; 2) the bank will be wanting to steal that money.


If he's got no family who is going to report he's dead?
The bank will never know.
If she's got the atm card and pin go for it.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Firstly, do we know that he has got no family?

Secondly, it is illegal and it's exactly the type of (victimless?) crime that you get put away for.

Thirdly, she shouldn't be paying his bills.

Fouthly, errm, it is tempting to take the money and pay the bills and keep a bit for yourself, and hope that nobody will know, but she could find herself seriously regretting it at a later date.

----------


## brisie

There is more coming out of this.

1 the swiss couldn't give a fuck about you (if your swiss yourself) yeah burn the body but give us all the paper work "We need the passport to finalize it" 

2 The public hospital told her all he owns in 2 countries swiss and in german shyzaland and told her to tell the swiss to fuck themselves go see a judge.

3 Bettyboo is dead right pardon the pun. They know or knew more than any one else.

----------


## brisie

Just thought I'd bump this thread as it turns out a very interesting story Fluke would have troubles trying to top.
There is 3 sisters I was with the older 1 The middle who's Swiss boyfriend died and the youngest about 19 at the time with her 60yr Swiss boyfriend.

Last month I went to Pattaya and ended up bumping into the other boyfriend in a bar and this is how it all ended up.

He went back to Switzerland and found this guy actually had a will. He owned a 5 bedroom house in Basel and a restaurant in partnership with a friend who also happened to be married to a Thai.

The key card he left her in Phuket had over a 1million baht in it. Enough to get to Switzerland start up a shit fight with the partners to sell and the 5 bedroom house and bring all the money back to Thailand.
Ended up with 120 million baht but by the taxes paid out ended up with only 90M.

She was gracious enough to buy the sisters boyfriend a couple of beers for the hard work he put in and I even got 1 out of it for linking up and paying for VoIP phone calls from Thai to Swiss for them.

He was telling me she is now down to 20M spent 3M on a big house thats fucked cos she screwed the builder for every baht and leaks like a sieve.

Bought her Mum 3 baht in gold but they have to live back at the old small house that her last boyfriend built before he died. Yep the second boyfriend who died from alcohol.
If they go out for dinner she says to them "you pay your the Farang" Apparently the only thing she will spend money on is Buddhist shrines and statues at her places of worship and lottery tickets.

The funniest thing about all of this is when I originally posted this. 5 or 6 months latter my slut dumps me cos her sister said get a Swiss guy because they're cashed up and I will pay for you to have a kid with him.
She ended up with a Danish guy had a kid to him and they hate each other with a passion.
A lot of other fucked up shit happened along the way that I wont bring up for now. But I can see the moral of the story is if your chasing someone else's money you will never be happy.
I get still along with the youngest sister and her boyfriend and I couldn't stop telling her to thank her sister for dumping me.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Interesting update...Cheers...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some fooked up stories out there.

I heard of a Welshman who'd never married and died of a heart attack in Thailand leaving hie wife and child clueless and pennyless.

He had two pensions and three properties that all went to the state.

----------


## Seekingasylum

What's Brisie's first language?

----------


## baldrick

> What's Brisie's first language?


I think it is " fcukyoutosser "

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Some fooked up stories out there.
> 
> I heard of a Welshman who'd never married and died of a heart attack in Thailand leaving hie wife and child clueless and pennyless.
> 
> He had two pensions and three properties that all went to the state.


It must be absolutely awful to be Welsh and dead.

----------


## snakeeyes

*It's all about the money  Ka-ching  ,*

----------


## Mike Watson

Do you have a will snakes ?

----------


## ENT

Where there's a will there's a way..... ::spin::

----------


## snakeeyes

> Do you have a will snakes ?


Yes and I'm insured with that cnut Michael Parkinson who does  SunLife insurance adds ,  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Watson

> Originally Posted by Mike Watson
> 
> 
> Do you have a will snakes ?
> 
> 
> Yes and I'm insured with that cnut Michael Parkinson who does  SunLife insurance adds ,


Where will it be executed ?

----------


## Looper

> Just thought I'd bump this thread


Good bump Brisie. 120 million baht is a tasty wedge in anyone's book!

----------


## wasabi

Thanks for the update, a good lesson in not helping out a woman. Ungrateful bitch.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Thanks for the update, a good lesson in not helping out a woman. Ungrateful bitch.


Should have agreed a percentage before, then again who needs the aggravation.

----------


## redhaze

A few beers? LMAO. Wow...

----------


## soibeer

This is a good opportunity for someone to recommend a good, reasonably priced lawyer that can make a will.

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by Chittychangchang
> 
> 
> Some fooked up stories out there.
> 
> I heard of a Welshman who'd never married and died of a heart attack in Thailand leaving hie wife and child clueless and pennyless.
> 
> He had two pensions and three properties that all went to the state.
> 
> ...


Not when compared to the alternative, ie being Welsh and alive.
He doesn't have to carry the chip on his shoulder anymore.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Not when compared to the alternative, ie being Welsh and alive.
> He doesn't have to carry the chip on his shoulder anymore.
>     [at] [at]


My best friend, Can123, told me that being Welsh was good because it meant that one would be superior to all others. I have asked him to adopt me.

----------


## Mike Watson

How did this guy die again ?

----------


## Iceman123

> How did this guy die again ?


He didn't, he only died once. ::chitown::

----------


## Latindancer

Correct. You only live twice. But you die once.

----------


## wasabi

> How did this guy die again ?


He was murdered by a hit man, nobody's been charged with his mysterious death.

----------


## Mike Watson

Was heart attack not mentioned ?

----------


## patsycat

Reading the first page, I was thinking there was no way a Swiss guy would not have money!!

Swedish, maybe.  But often people mix Swedes and Swiss up, I've been asked what it's like to live in Swaziland.

----------


## ENT

> You only live twice.


Wrong. You only live one life in that shit bag you call a body.



> But you die once.


Wrong again.
People can die several times and be resuscitated, before becoming finally and irretrievably moribund.

----------


## Latindancer

*You're* wrong. 

And Nancy thinks so too.

----------


## Mike Watson

> Reading the first page, I was thinking there was no way a Swiss guy would not have money!!
> 
> Swedish, maybe.  But often people mix Swedes and Swiss up, I've been asked what it's like to live in Swaziland.


Similar to Ireland/Iceland , Londonderry/Derry  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> *You're* wrong. 
> 
> And Nancy thinks so too.


And your cat...all in lalaland.   :Smile:

----------


## littletyke

Sorry for her loss

----------


## cyrille

> Reading the first page, I was thinking there was no way a Swiss guy would not have money!!
> 
> Swedish, maybe. But often people mix Swedes and Swiss up, I've been asked what it's like to live in Swaziland.





> Similar to Ireland/Iceland , Londonderry/Derry


Well, except that Londonderry and Derry are the same place.

----------

